# Modernize this old microphone



## MarshallPope (Jun 6, 2010)

I found what I assume used to be the pulpit mic in a deep dark closet in my church. I would like to make it usable in case we ever are one mic short, or could use it for a themed program or whatnot. The problem is, it doesn't have an XLR connector. I have never worked with whatever connector it uses, so I don't know how its pinout would relate to an XLR plug, if it even is compatible. Luckily, I found an old female plug that matches it, and am planning on making an adaptor cable to XLR, if that will work. Also, assuming this is feasible, how exactly do I go about connecting the cable to this connector? Am I missing pieces? Should I just shove the wire into the holes and solder the crap out of it? Any advice is appreciated.

EDIT: Also, does anyone have any guesses as to how old this critter is?


----------



## Footer (Jun 6, 2010)

I have two old shure55 mics that use this connector. Here is a good guide.. they can easily be adapted to XLR. 




http://www.oaktreevintage.com/Vintage_Style_Microphone_Cables.htm


----------



## avkid (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks like either Western Electric or RCA.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, Kyle. After that and a bit more Googling, I am assuming that it is amphemol pin 1 - XLR pin 1, 2-2, 3-3, correct?

Also, any idea about phantom power?

EDIT - I didn't notice any text on the mic itself designating a make or model number or anything, but I will do a bit more thorough check tomorrow. Or... today... I should go to bed.


----------



## museav (Jun 6, 2010)

avkid said:


> That looks like either Western Electric or RCA.


It could be. Or it could be an American, Astatic, EV, Shure, etc. model of the same vintage. However, if I had to guess I'd say a Turner 99 or U9S. If it has a rotary switch on the back for selecting impedances, then it's likely an U9S (see Vintage Turner Legend U9S Pro-audio Mic/Microphone - eBay (item 140413638708 end time Jun-08-10 09:22:38 PDT) and TURNER U9S Microphone with Stand) and if not, then probably a 99 (YouTube - Vintage Turner 99 Dynamic Mic-Here's the Beef!, Vtg Rare Turner 99 Microphone & Cable Works Clean BIN - eBay (item 390192580354 end time Jul-05-10 19:21:56 PDT) and Vintage Microphones for blues and rock musicians :: classic Elvis style mic for sale). Both are dynamic mics, expected for that the size and vintage mic, and I believe would be 1940's or early 1950's vintage.

You may be able to find an adapter cable such as these, Vintage Microphone Cables / Cable / Leads / Cords / Wires / connectors / plugs for Old Microphones.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm blind. Brad, you were right. As soon as I picked up the microphone this morning, I noticed a bright, shiny tag on the top - 

TURNER DYNAMIC
Model|Serial|Ohms
999 | 3446 |200
Cedar Rapids Iowa U.S.A.

Now to wire it up and see if it still works.

"and I believe would be 1940's or early 1950's vintage"
That makes sense. Our "new" sanctuary was built in 1941, so I can definitely see it being from around that time.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 22, 2010)

Just an update - 

I finally got around to making the adaptor cable and, surprisingly, the microphone still works. It has a very noticeable ringing at the higher frequencies, but I am glad to get anything out of it. I have already used it once, as a bass mic for a southern gospel ensemble.


----------

